# passage please



## Size of an Elephant

Can someone translate this below for me please. I need it to be good Dutch in a message to someone this evening. Thank you...

'Sometimes I think it’s a shame we do not have the same first language. Maybe it would be quicker and easier to speak then. Less chance for misunderstanding  and no need for that dictionary. I hope you are impressed with me here madam! But this is not as clever as it might seem!'


----------



## Sauv

Soms vind ik het jammer dat we niet dezelfde moedertaal hebben. Misschien zou het dan sneller en makkelijker zijn om te praten. Minder kans op misverstanden en het woordenboek is niet nodig. Ik hoop dat je onder de indruk van me bent, mevrouw! Maar dit is niet zo slim als het lijkt.

There you are! Good luck.


----------



## HKK

Sauv said:


> Soms vind ik het jammer dat we niet dezelfde moedertaal hebben. Misschien zou het dan sneller en makkelijker zijn om te praten. Minder kans op misverstanden en het woordenboek is niet nodig. Ik hoop dat je onder de indruk van me bent, mevrouw! Maar dit is niet zo slim als het lijkt.



Good translation, but...
Ik hoop dat u onder de indruk van me bent, mevrouw.

When speaking to a lady ("madam"), I think you should use the more formal pronoun "u".


----------



## Size of an Elephant

Thanks to you both. And the luck from sauv. I need it right now!


----------



## Sauv

HKK said:


> Good translation, but...
> Ik hoop dat u onder de indruk van me bent, mevrouw.
> 
> When speaking to a lady ("madam"), I think you should use the more formal pronoun "u".



You're totally right!  But the tone of the message didn't seem very formal to me, that's why I used 'je'.


----------



## Size of an Elephant

You are right Sauv. She is very close to me and Madam is a close term between us rather than a formal one. Thanks again.


----------

